# Anyone at the Villa del Palmar Cancun



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2012)

Anyone here............. Dodging raindrops............We are.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 14, 2012)

How do you like the resort? We're booked for December.


----------



## TacoTerry (Jan 15, 2012)

easyrider said:


> Anyone here............. Dodging raindrops............We are.



Is the 1st horseshoe finished? We were there last April and the noise was too much. We aren't there now, but we will be there in April for the better part of 3 weeks. Hopefully you've taken the little old car ferry over to Isla Mujeres, it's a great day trip!  There is a pedestrian only street (Hidalgo I think) absolutely stuffed with every kind of Restaurant you could want, take a look and have a negra modelo for me!

  TacoTerry


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2012)

The main resort is finished with the exception of the fitness center and parking area. We are doing valet parking so the garage is no problemo for us. 

We are in building 2 on the 8th floor. There is a 9th floor but the balcony cover isn't solid like the rest of the floors so if it rains the bacony gets wet.

I think building 2 is a better building. Direct ocean view and direct Isla Mujure view.

Building 1 back side faces the ferry dock and rooms near the ocean are also near the resort restaurants. The end rooms have side views of the ocean and a direct view of Cancun off the balconies.

Building 3 has construction going on to the south with views of Cancun on the south entry side. The view is side ocean view.

All rooms have a pool view as well. The resort is set up like Flamigos.

It is a very nice resort but so far we have been exploring. Tommorow were planning to stay at the resort. Other than the bar by the ocean and pool area we haven't been here except to sleep. I made friends with a really nice local person who has turned me on to one of his fishing buddies with a panga. We plan to fish Mexican style. No fishing poles. 

So far I like this resort.


----------



## TacoTerry (Jan 16, 2012)

Have they moved the Palmita Market out of the cramped space or is that still waiting to get done?  Did you find out what the round space on top of building 2 is going to be?  It was the mystery room last april.  We really hope that the Palmita deli is up and running this time....  love the guac and chips   If you're where I think you're from, the irrigation festival is only a couple months away! 

   TT


----------



## easyrider (Jan 16, 2012)

The round building on top of building 2 is a planed sales center. They are in the process of moving the fitness center today to building 3. The Palmita is up and running and is decent for size but lacking in product. There is enough product to get by. The deli is open and has really good Mexican sandwiches & fries.

If you want a frapucinno or latte you still need to go to Starbucks about 5 miles down the road.

Most of the people we have talked to that are here are non-owners using Groupons or other simalar deals.

One thing that I noticed is that the whiskey is top shelf stuff and is included with the all inclusive. No pink wine.

It seems quiet. No beach activity. No pool activity. No theme nights. So far.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 17, 2012)

*vdp from our room*


----------



## easyrider (Jan 17, 2012)

*vdp from building 1- 7th floor*


----------



## easyrider (Jan 17, 2012)

*vdp from the water*


----------



## easyrider (Jan 17, 2012)

*Old Mayan Timeshare*


----------



## easyrider (Jan 17, 2012)

*Timeshare office*


----------



## easyrider (Jan 17, 2012)

*Maria is charged with bringing bad weather.*


----------



## easyrider (Jan 17, 2012)

If you stay at the VDP Cancun you might like Isla Mujures. This is an easy ferry trip as the ferry is 200 ft from the north side of the resort. We really enjoyed Isla. Follow the beach north to Tarzans for nice chairs on the best part of the beach. The reason Tarzans is better is because it catches the ocean breeze. has wifi, cold drinks and its not as crowed as the first part of the beach. Be sure to bring sunblock. The white sand seems reflective.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 17, 2012)

*Water in front of Tarzan*


----------



## TacoTerry (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks man, great pictures and the update for VDP-Cancun shows marked progress in the construction. When we were there, building 2 was just painted and the green area with the huts was a dusty hole. I wonder if the Mayan Condo was a 1 or 2 bedroom!  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 18, 2012)

Great pictures!  When you have time would you list some of the places you've been--we'll be there in December for our first trip to the area.  
We will be renting a car so will not have to take "bus tours".   TIA


----------



## easyrider (Jan 18, 2012)

The day we arrived it was looking cloudy and by morning was raining. We stopped at a small Wallmart on our way to the resort and bought a few things. Be sure to buy water. 

The next day We headed south to Tulum Ruins and then to Playa del Carmen. No rain but very cloudy. Walked 5th Ave and had lunch. We plan to spend a night near 5th Ave before we go. This is about 8 hours of exploring. 

The next day we went to Cancun and had a looksie. I'm not to impressed with Cancun. Found Costco and bought wine and water.

Spent the day at the resort. Its really nice. The ocean in front of the VDP is very calm. No big waves. The seagrass is cleaned up 3 times a day. The sand is white sand with shell mix. There are a few rocks in the ocean swiming area. The ocean front of the resort is very nice and has a bar with waiters serving beverages. The pools are great.

Then we went to Isla by ferry on foot. We loved it. Going back soon with our car.

Today is a resort day. It was a beautifull day. We made some new friends and may party with them tonight. 

I really think this resort is going to be a very popular place for UVC owners.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 19, 2012)

*Isla Blanca*

Traveling north down the road looking for a place to shore fish we found a deserted beach with one family owned beach grill. La Prirata. Its about 4 miles away from the VDP.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 19, 2012)

If you toss out some squid and let it soak you might get a pargo. Grilled pargo on the beach.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 19, 2012)

*2 miles south of the VDP is Meko*

We shared the park with a thousand iguanas. They were everywhere. No people but us.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2012)

*Chichen Itza*

So we took Jim's advice and ended up with a really nice room in Mayaland. This place is pretty cool. Our room had a view of the old Mayan observatory. The a la cart restaurant, not the buffet, is really nice. The buffet is good from what Im told.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2012)

*View from our deck at Mayaland.*


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2012)

*Chichen Itza light show.*

We went to the light show and people staying in Mayaland are let in 30 minutes before the public. We ended up front row center. It was a beautiful warm stary night. Here is the Temple of Kukulcan at night

.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2012)

*Temple of Kukulcan in day time.*

As a guest at Mayaland, you can get into Chichen Itza at 8am instead of 10am. At 8am the park is empty and cool. By 10am its getting kind of hot. We left at 11:30am and the heat was brutal. After touring the park we went swiming at Mayaland. We did not use a guide but did listen in on a few of the guides that had people from tours. We instead used a book with maps that can be purchased in the motel store.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2012)

*Playing field and temples.*


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2012)

*Looks like Dunkin Dounuts*


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Very few people at the park for 2 hours. At 10:10am the park slowly fills up to where it is hard to get a picture without someone in the way. We drove both the toll road which took 2 hours. It is a boring drive. We took the highway back. It took 3.5 hours but we did briefly stop along the way in a few places. The highway is newer and in very good shape. Going through the little towns is very interesting. Last picture before the crowds set in. I took over 200 pics at Chichen Itza and Mayaland.


----------



## TacoTerry (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks again for those great pictures. You have a real talent.  I see the ropes around the pyramids, does that keep everyone away from climbing to the top for those great "History Book", type photos? We were able to go up and see the different buildings when were there way back in '85. It was quite a view!  You missed all the fun here, 10-17 inches of snow and then followed by an ice storm. Just a great time to be away in sunny mexico! Enjoy.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 26, 2012)

The ropes are only knee high so we did cross over a few times to explore a bit. We met a couple in a closed off area in Chichen Itza. After talking for a while we discovered we were both from WA. Small world.  I didn't see anyone on top or climbing the main pyrimad but we could have as there wasn't any park gaurds around until 9:45. 

Geezy peasy, when it snows in Seattle things get crazy on the roads. Its just another winter day in Yakima with a bunch of snow from what I hear.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 26, 2012)

*Isla Contoy*

The Gulf of Mexico is on the north side of Isla Contoy and the Carribean Sea is on the other.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 26, 2012)

*Punta Sam*

Besides the big car ferry you can catch a panga on the next pier over in Punta Sam. This across the street from Villa del Palmar. There is also a small restarant with cold beer and fish taco's.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 26, 2012)

*Mandinkas*

There is a guy here called Chacho in Purto Juarez about 5 miles south of the VDP. He has a panga and will fish inside the reef. When the wind isn't howling it is like a big lake in front of the VDP.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 27, 2012)

Really excellent pics, Easy!  It looks like you got a lot out of your vacation, and you certainly shared a lot of good info.  

I love #s 10 and 11, the timeshare and timeshare office.  

Is that you on the right in #12?  

And regarding the "Mayans" in #12, I guess the real ones were on strike!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 28, 2012)

Adios Amigos............. Bill, Maria, Erika, Randy


----------



## cocobongo (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, I like your pictures. We saw you guys on Isla M the other day. Wish we were back there now. Tell Maria thanks.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2012)

@ coco.....sent you an email. I see you found tug.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2012)

*Chichen Itza*


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2012)

*Itza*

There is a hole in this wall on the other side of the ropes and me and this other guy were creeping up on it at the same time. Were both from WA. Go figure.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2012)

*isla mujures*

Art gallery on Isla Mujures. Someone at the gallery explained what all this art meant. I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2012)

After exploreing Mexico, the VDP is a really nice place to return to. I like sitting in the shade on the beach.










The End.


----------



## cocobongo (Feb 6, 2012)

Did you guys ever stay at your hotel all day ? It looks like fun times.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks, easyrider, for all the great photos. I've put a link to this thread in the Cancun info sticky at the top of the Mexico forum.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2012)

cocobongo said:


> Did you guys ever stay at your hotel all day ? It looks like fun times.



Hotel ?    That is funny. We like resort condo's like the Villa del Palmar, Marriotts and Worldmarks. I guess it could be considered a hotel but we have always thought of it as a resort condo.   

Yes we did take a few days to recuperate. I really enjoyed the hammook and splashing water bridge at the resort. Hammook + splashing water = great nap.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2012)

Karen G said:


> Thanks, easyrider, for all the great photos. I've put a link to this thread in the Cancun info sticky at the top of the Mexico forum.



Im happy to share. Some of the info I recieved from Tuggers really made this trip A+. Jim Ricks really helped with his sugestions on Chichen Itza.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2012)

*Isla Mujures at the Sea Wall.*









Whoopsie....This is Chichen Itza.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2012)

*Sacred Cenote*







This is where many Mayans ended up as sacrifices. There at the bottom of the cenote.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2012)

*Isla Mujures at the Sea Wall.*








One side of the island is like a lake and the other side is big surf.


----------



## easyrider (May 14, 2012)

Beach in front of Tulum.


----------



## easyrider (May 14, 2012)

Tulum ruins are an easy drive to destination. When you enter the parking lot you  can make a deal with the attendant for the shuttle ride to the ruins or you can walk. Its only a quarter mile or so.


----------



## easyrider (May 14, 2012)

Tulum


----------



## easyrider (May 14, 2012)

If you go see Chichen Itza it is a easy drive. The toll road takes about 90 minutes from the airport. The highway took us about 4 hours but we stoped in Valladolid and a few other places on the way back. The restaurant at Maya Land Resort is really good. This is where we had dinner and breakfast.


----------



## snsfriel (May 20, 2012)

How far is Villa del Palmar  Cancun from the Royal Mayan Resort. Are you able to get a bus to this resort or what would a taxi cost-my husband does not like to drive.  Also need to know are far to super market.


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2012)

From the VDP Cancun the cloest real grocery store is in the Puerto Juarez area on the main road to the Punta Sam Ferry. Its a Wallmart on the east side of the road next to a Starbucks. 
Costco and Mega are in Cancun and are easy to get to if you travel west on Chichen Itza street all the way to Kabah street and head south. Kabah turns into Rojo Gomez street and Costco and Mega are on the east side of the road. This route is a little farther in distance but is the easiest way to these stores if your driving.

The resort has a shuttle to the flea market in Cancun which is 4 blocks or so from a grocery store. The only problem with this is the weight of the items you purchase and the times that the shuttle travel back and forth.

Also, on site at the VDP is the Palmita with a small grocery and deli.


----------



## snsfriel (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for info.  We have friends staying at the Royal Mayan Resort-do you know how far it is & if possible to take a bus or taxi.


----------



## easyrider (May 21, 2012)

snsfriel said:


> Thanks for info.  We have friends staying at the Royal Mayan Resort-do you know how far it is & if possible to take a bus or taxi.



Its about 25 - 35 minutes away depending on traffic. You could take the resort shuttle to the mall on Kublikan and then your maybe a mile away. You could get a cab at the mall to the Royal Cancun for under $5 or catch a bus in front of the mall for very little. The resort shuttle make trips all day to the mall.


----------



## snsfriel (May 22, 2012)

Thanks-I have been to the mall.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2016)

*Villa Del Palmar 2016*







The trees grew and resort has become very opulent. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2016)

*Tulum ruins*







To beat the lines you can gather ten people for a tour at the park entrance. The cost, which isn't a whole lot more, is worth it, especially since you get a guide.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2016)

The table looking rock under the center doorway is the butcher block. I don't remember the true name of it but it is where the persons beating heart was removed from their chest.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2016)

*Coba ruins*







If you go to Coba there are park guides but the bike taxi person is pretty good and actually gives you a ride to the temple and through out the park. Our bike taxi guy was really good and explained all of the ruins, the geographical area and local traditions.

Bill


----------



## Al_757 (May 4, 2016)

*VDP to Tulum*

What is the best way to get to Tulum from VDP ? Would it be a combination of shuttle,taxi ; etc ?


----------

